# Mohair fleece - Raw, Dark - Light Gray - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've decided I don't like working with Mohair and I have this fleece for sale. It's color ranges from Dark Gray to almost white. 10" in length. Very clean fleece; almost no vegetation. 4 pounds - 9 ounces. $40.00. I saw a very similar fleece on etsy that was 8 ounces for $36!! This is a steal. You pay shipping. 

This fleece would work for doll hair, santa beards, spinning or felting. Lots of great projects for it!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sold!
Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and you packed it perfectly in that box..it bloomed as I had to really yank it out.... Oh I love it and what a great Valentines day gift from hubby...awww

Thank you so much Jo


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL... I warned you that it would jump out of the box at you!! Fleece is so wonderful to pack as it compresses so well without problems. So glad you're having fun with it and enjoying it so much!!


----------

